# Recommend me a physio that covers Aberdeen



## Tayto (16 August 2013)

Hello, 

I am looking for a physio that covers Aberdeen. My horse seems to stumble frequently on hacks and sometimes does a funny things where it feels like she has missed a step (if that makes sense). I have been blaming it on laziness (she is VERY lazy) but I would just like to rule out something more sinister.  I did have her checked by someone when I first got her (4 months ago) but I would like a second opinion. 

I have heard about someone called Tex that comes up to Aberdeen every now and then but have heard very mixed reviews about him.......


----------



## MotherOfChickens (16 August 2013)

I thought Tex was a chiro? Saddle fit can cause stumbling as can arthritis. Personally would get a vet first, a physio cannot diagnose and will have to get vets OK anyway. Kim Gunstone used to travel all over 

http://www.vetphysioscotland.co.uk/about.htm


----------



## Skipadeedooda (16 August 2013)

I thought Tex was a chiro too. Please ensure you use someone qualified. I use Jenny Johnstone who works alongside Ardene House and other vets. She is very good and worked well with my horse who suffers from pulled muscles in his back (secondary to his bone spavin). Prob best to speak to vets first especially if you are claiming off insurance as you will need to be referred . I can give you Jenny's number if you want and she's very honest so will tell you should be going down vet route. I'd call vet first then Physio 2nd.


----------



## TequilaMist (16 August 2013)

Have used Jenny in past and she is very good,
Also friend used Tara Jamieson .That was through the vet (Ardene.)
Liked that she gives you a sheet with your exercises on it complete with pictures.Great if your like me and not a good memory.
Vet could be an idea if you are concerned as my youngster 5yr old kept tripping so got vet. He has what I call flat feet. His pedal bone is a lot more 'splayed' than it should be. Has heart bars now and you know when farrier due as he starts tripping again.He does need feet looked at every 5 weeks. Not saying same with your horse may just be lazy and not foreward enough.You never know with horses!!!
Mine is much better if pushed a bit more foreward.


----------



## MagicMelon (17 August 2013)

I've had good results with Pauline Kidd and Grania Ingleby


----------



## brucea (19 August 2013)

Tayto - the first thing I would do before spending money on a physio is just to watch your horse walking without a rider over these surfaces and make sure that there isn't any footiness - stumbling can be caused by low grade laminitis - but also by caudal hoof pain. A lot of caudal hoof discomfort is caused by simple central sulcus issues - so if the sulci are deep then you may need to clean them out and treat them for thrush over a period of time


----------



## TPO (19 August 2013)

As far as I'm aware Tex isn't qualifed (and therefore insured?) in any field; although I may be wrong. It has been written on here by other users that he also shoes and performs dentistry. He's not who I would be letting near a horse but each to their own. If you search his name on here plenty of threads come up about him. 

I'd check that whoever you use is fully qualifed, what member body they are registered with and that they are fully insured.

You'll need vet's permission before any therapist can work on your horse so it's probably wise to speak to your vet first. There are many things that can cause what you are describing and/or be symptoms of something else but only a vet can legally diagnose.

It's the old "it takes a village" saying; really you need to involve vet, farrier/trimmer, saddle fitter, whatever therapist you decide upon (and as most therapies are complimentary sometimes you'll find more benefit using a physio or osteo alongside massage) and your instructor.


----------



## Mithras (19 August 2013)

TPO said:



			It's the old "it takes a village" saying; really you need to involve vet, farrier/trimmer, saddle fitter, whatever therapist you decide upon (and as most therapies are complimentary sometimes you'll find more benefit using a physio or osteo alongside massage) and your instructor.
		
Click to expand...

That's the first negative thing I've heard about Tex and I haven't heard that he shoes horses or does dentistry!  Most showjumpers use Tex and showjumpers are some of the most valuable horses around doing one of the most physical jobs so I'm sure if he wasn't any use, he wouldn't still be so popular with them.  I've used both him and Pauline Kidd.  Both were good.  When I used Tex he actually said he could find nothing wrong with my horse, which impressed me because it denied him follow up business.

tbh, lets not over-egg the pudding regarding equine therapies here.  We are not talking about professional bodies with standards and training akin to doctors and lawyers who hold misconduct hearings.  A lot of it is more to do with creating an industry and therefore work for themselves.  The average horse owner is just as much at risk from wasting their hard earned cash on lots of different highly esoteric therapies that don't work than he or she is from getting a practitioner who isn't a member of one of those member bodies.  Probably more so.


----------



## Tayto (19 August 2013)

I have decided that I am going to get the vet out. I hope I am over reacting but she seemed to get worse over the weekend and tonight she was reluctant to speed up her walk and when I asked her to trot she threw her head about. I ended up getting off and walking her back. Poor girl - hope she is ok  

Thanks for your advice!


----------



## kazg07 (20 August 2013)

Tara Jamieson is very good.  I have used her several times with two of my horses and she is a chartered vet physio which means she is properly qualified and not one of many who just call themselves physios or back people!


----------



## khalswitz (20 August 2013)

I have heard some people who love Tex, but personally the fact he's not qualified puts me right off - plus when I saw him he was right in to back cracking like a chiro, and there's no way in hell I'd let someone unqualified crack my horse's back!!! ETA, a friend of mine had a bad experience with him, one of her owners got Tex in apparently and the horse just went right downhill after seeing him, had to get a McTimoney chiro in to fix the horse afterwards. But that wasn't me personally, so take it with a pinch of salt.

Pauline Kidd isn't a physio, she does rolfing and sports massage, but she is good. Have also heard great things about Jennifer Johnson. Personally I use Anna Armstrong (nee Sparrow) - she's also an NHS physio and she did electric therapy and things on my boy as well, really felt the difference.

May also be worth getting your horse infra-red scanned? That could pick up where your problems are.


----------



## TPO (22 August 2013)

Like I said Mithras each to their own. If you search his name on this forum you'll find first hand posts from people who have first hand experience ( like I said I'd never use him) and those that have used him to shoe and do teeth. According to one user he also cut open her horse's gum to do an extraction; if true this is illegal.

I 100% do not agree with your disregard for training and qualifications. Without governing member bodies who do you report to if things go wrong? How do you know that the person does what they say they do? It's not checking and using only qualified and registered practitioners that allows people to call themselves back men, equine therapists or whatever and either rip off owners or potentiality cause harm.

If you think so little of your horse that you'd be happy for anyone to work on them then that's your decision ( but no vet would authorise it and no proper practitioner will work without authorisation) but don't belittle those who do follow the rules for their horses welfare.

It's not made up to create work! Lol that statement only shows your ignorance on this subject. That's pretty insulting to people who do understand equine anatomy, the demands we place on horses and muscle function as well as general well being who make informed decisions regarding what practitioners to use.

"Most" showjumpers don't use Tex? That's a bit of a random statement. Just because you may know of or heard of someone who show jumps and has possibly used Tex does not mean that " most" show jumpers use him. I can name several that don't for starters,

OP - I hope that you get good news from the vets.


----------



## MotherOfChickens (22 August 2013)

strange how people won't use trimmers because of the perceived lack of training, but are happy to use some all round jack of all trades, master of none on their horses.

good luck OP!


----------



## Tayto (26 August 2013)

The vet gave us the all clear - yippee! She said that my horse is the picture of health and was trotting up beautifully. So we are putting it down to laziness. She said to keep a close eye on her over the next month and call her again if it gets any worse


----------

